# Feeding locust in winter



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi, first off I am not a cheapskate:lol2: I live 12 miles from the nearest shop that sells fruit and veg, on top of a mountain with un-gritted roads. It is not always possible for me to get fresh supplies in:devil: No problem during the rest of the year as the locust have dandelion, clover, nettles, nasturtium. But what plants are safe to feed in the winter when these are not available. I know I could feed grass but this has little nutritional value for my Leos. Would rose and bramble leaves be ok? Any other suggestions VERY gratefully received, jools


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Privets?


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks for the reply but I think (not sure) that privet is poisonous. Any more suggestions ppl?


----------



## corns are cool (Jan 7, 2007)

dandilion is always around in winter.


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

corns are cool said:


> dandilion is always around in winter.


Thanks, but no, it is too cold up here for dandelions in the winter


----------



## celicachi (Sep 16, 2009)

could stock up on frozen veg and just defrost when needed


----------



## 84KB11 (Aug 21, 2009)

Privet is indeed poisonous, so best avoided.

Best options are grass, or grow millet/grain in shallow trays of soil.
Sprouted seeds can be fed to the locusts when about 3" high.
You can also use bran and carrot (for water) when fresh food is not available.


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Fair do.

I could have sworn that I read somewhere that something ate them, am sure that itwas some sort of gutloading bug?


----------



## grumpyoldtrout (May 19, 2008)

Atlas moth caterpillars eat privet, When our dandelions are covered in snow, I use the bags of salad leaves from Asda, some have carrot, cabbage and rocket in them.


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

Hey jools I would try a bag of them seeds from shelled warriors they grow really quick and are cheap as can be.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Bramble leaves are safe to eat and nutritious (most blackberry herbal teas use those and not so much the fruits!). 

I'm not so sure on the rose leaves.

You're absolutely right that privet is poisonous; although certain stick insects eat it, I would never feed an insect that'd been eating privet to my reptiles.


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

Thank you so much for all your replies ppl. I had also never thought about using frozen veg.


----------



## mrspebro (Mar 6, 2008)

you could allways pick dandilions wash dry and freeze them,also freeze fresh veg and freeze youself so you know that they havent got any chemicals on them,you freeze from fresh and you dont have to part cook tthem, i use this all the time it saves me money in the long run ,hope this helps...


----------

